
Indian runaway train takes 1,000 passengers on engineless journey - IAmEveryone
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/apr/08/carriages-detach-from-train-engine-in-india-and-roll-away-at-speed
======
whkr1
"I want to get off Mr Bone's Wild Ride!"

------
horsecaptin
Luckily it was an Indian train, so it couldn't have been very fast :D

